# Carry at Home



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

Using the search, I've found several posts of whether or not to carry at home. I couldn't find, however, how you all carry at home. 

This question has been on my mind recently, and I can't think of a good answer. I've now got a little 4 month old, and I've got to sure up some bad habits. I've been working on getting my guns locked up, and I've got to quit stashing/laying them around (bad habit for multiple reasons.) I generally come home, and change into some gym shorts or pants (more comfortable than jeans.) I've carried my LCP in the pocket, but it flops around and I'm unsure if I could even draw it out if needed. I don't really want some type of safe mounted in plain view in the living room. So, I'm kinda at a loss.

Any thoughts?


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

jdeere9750 said:


> I've carried my LCP in the pocket, but it flops around and I'm unsure if I could even draw it out if needed.


Find a good pocket holster that has a "tacky" outside surface. I live alone and I often carry my [email protected] 442 in one of these. A properly holstered gun shouldn't flop around on you, and keeps the grip oriented so you can draw fairly quickly. BUT, tight jeans make it tuff to be quick, so I like the cargo pants best myself. The trick is to get the holster and the pocket just right for your LCP. I'd tell you the brand name I use but think it best not to recommend purchases because something always goes wrong when I do! A little webwork should find you a good one. 
Eli :smt1099


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

EliWolfe said:


> Find a good pocket holster that has a "tacky" outside surface. I live alone and I often carry my [email protected] 442 in one of these. A properly holstered gun shouldn't flop around on you, and keeps the grip oriented so you can draw fairly quickly. BUT, tight jeans make it tuff to be quick, so I like the cargo pants best myself. The trick is to get the holster and the pocket just right for your LCP. I'd tell you the brand name I use but think it best not to recommend purchases because something always goes wrong when I do! A little webwork should find you a good one.
> Eli :smt1099


Thanks for the thoughts. I've got a good pocket holster, but it's the shorts that flop around. You know - the mesh gym shorts type. I've always laid the gun on the floor beside me, but I can't do that anymore with the little one. I figure I'll have to keep it on me instead. I suppose a change in my casual wardrobe is in order.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

To answer your question as i raed it. I carry at home same as i carry when not at home. By this i mean whatever safe method i use out, be it IWB,OWB, Belly band or pocket holster. I do often change wardrobe (at least in the warm months) after work, but have holsters for those wardrobes. If a LCP is your main carry, perhaps a belly band, you can still wear the shorts you prefer. Or change types of clothes and try some holsters that work both home and away.
good luck


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

jdeere9750 said:


> Either my post was unclear, or you have misread it. Either way, your reply is a waste of my time.


That seems to be a pattern he is developing.


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

niadhf said:


> To answer your question as i raed it. I carry at home same as i carry when not at home. By this i mean whatever safe method i use out, be it IWB,OWB, Belly band or pocket holster. I do often change wardrobe (at least in the warm months) after work, but have holsters for those wardrobes. If a LCP is your main carry, perhaps a belly band, you can still wear the shorts you prefer. Or change types of clothes and try some holsters that work both home and away.
> good luck


I nearly always carry my Ultra Carry IWB, and at times carry the LCP in my pocket. Netiher of these work with what I'm currently doing. I have considered the belly band, or something similar. What is the general consensus on them? Are they comfortable? Easy to access? It seems like it is either that or a change of clothing.



SMann said:


> That seems to be a pattern he is developing.


I've been gone for a long time, and I was unsure of how to digest that post. Glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

You could try a Clip-Draw on the LCP. I have carried mine in sweat pants or very light shorts without causing any significant 'droopiness.'


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

Bisley said:


> You could try a Clip-Draw on the LCP. I have carried mine in sweat pants or very light shorts without causing any significant 'droopiness.'


Where did you get yours? Are they making them specifically for the Ruger, or are they still for the P3AT?


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Order them from Clip-Draw. I use the universal fit model, the same one on my LCP and my XD45 Compact.

Order Clipdraw - Universal Clipdraw Fits All Handguns


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

jdeere9750 said:


> I nearly always carry my Ultra Carry IWB, and at times carry the LCP in my pocket. Netiher of these work with what I'm currently doing. I have considered the belly band, or something similar. What is the general consensus on them? Are they comfortable? Easy to access? It seems like it is either that or a change of clothing.


I don't know about general consensus, i find it.. as comfortable as any good holster. I found that.. with the spare tire i had, i felt a very short barreled pistol may roll out of the holster. but it never did. Usually if i use belly band i have it set for cross draw, and then i can reach through the buttons on a dress style shirt. Without changing the style of dress, this or Clip draw. Although in lisght weight shorts, i would be a little wary of the clip draw. my understanding is, especially when used with heavier pants and a belt, that the waist band/belt act as holster and protect the trigger.
But i haven't used one either.



> I've been gone for a long time, and I was unsure of how to digest that post. Glad I'm not the only one.


I think you digested it just as it was meant. It was unhelpful.


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all of the help. I think that I'm going to change up the "lounge around" clothes. I going to look into getting a different pocket holster for the LCP, and I might get an OWB for the 1911.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

niadhf said:


> ...Although in lisght weight shorts, i would be a little wary of the clip draw. my understanding is, especially when used with heavier pants and a belt, that the waist band/belt act as holster and protect the trigger.


This is definitely a consideration. I don't carry the LCP that way, often. It's mostly something I do for very brief periods of time, such as answering the door, taking out the trash, etc.

While I am completely confident carrying my XD45 with the Clip-Draw, every day, it has a grip safety, which pretty much negates any likelihood of something inadvertently getting against the trigger and causing a discharge.


----------



## Springfield Armory (Jan 20, 2011)

Wasnt sure if i should say anything because i dont have kids,but in the interest of conversation i will tell.

If im still dressed in jeans,i will have my 1911 where it always is,strong side 3 o'clock owb.

If im in my pajamas i either have a pimped out AR15 pistol or a Mossberg 590 beside me all the time.


----------

